# Stud Fee Question



## sweezie (Jun 29, 2010)

I have four Icelandic ewes that I want to breed this fall.  I have the opportunity to 'rent' a nice ram from a farm that's not too far, as opposed to having to buy a ram lamb - which would be stretching my finances a bit too much this year - then putting him in the freezer.  Thing is,  we (ram's owner and I) don't know what a fair stud fee would be.  Has anyone had experience with this?  I would be keeping him from about three months.  Thanks!


----------



## glenolam (Jun 29, 2010)

For our cows, we brought our three heifers to the bull and were charged $1 per day per cow which basically covered the cost of feed.

I was able to bring my doe goat back to where she came from to breed with her boyfriend for free, but I gave my friend a $25 gift card since she paid for my doe's grain and hay for 2 months.

If you're paying to feed him, maybe that should be enough?  Are you taking him away from his other ladies to where it's hindering the other farmer's ability to breed?

If you're going to keep him at your farm, just make sure you both have some sort of agreement as to who's responsible for what in the event he gets out/gets hurt, etc....


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 29, 2010)

If you're feeding and housing him, I would say a very small (or no) stud fee would be fine.  I'd say maybe $50, but they're getting a good deal to get free feed/care for 3 months. 

Definitely write up a contract about who is responsible for costs/injuries, etc.  I boarded a ewe and a doe last year for breeding and had a contract for both instances.  Better safe than sorry!


----------



## sweezie (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks so much for the information!  I was thinking of offering her a boarding fee.  I'm not sure if he's their home-stud or if they are just keeping him (this spring's ram lamb) because he's out of good lines.  I'll feel her out and then definitely write up a contract.  Better safe than sorry!  Thanks again.


----------



## sheep whisperer (Sep 4, 2010)

some stud sell semen. artificial insemination does work well for us with as much succes as a ram normally.

make shure it is from a registared stud if they charge you alot they may be giving you a rip off as being a fake one and also free from broncelieitis as registard studs in asutralia need to be certified as a requirement

make a contract and if they worrry about u feeding it the wrong stuff you should buy feed of them


----------

